# Help Needed On Shabad



## sonicheez (May 15, 2011)

Hi All

I have been adviced to read a particular prayer/shabd, but I am not sure if I have written it down correctly.

I will write here what I have and hopefully someone out there can correct me if I'm wrong or lead me to the right one:

"Bilawal mehlwa penjwa
Sant paye guru sat gur pure
Sukh ubhajaye bandth hature
Tah paap senta bihase
Har simret kilwel sebhnase
Anand karo mil sundero nale
Gur nanake meri baj suwaji""

Thank you


----------



## spnadmin (May 15, 2011)

sonizcheez ji



> Bilawal mehlwa penjwa



This means the shabad comes from raag Bilaawal/bilaaval, and is by Guru Arjan Dev as mehla 5. pr 5th Guru

I cannot find any shabad or tuk by Guru Arjan Dev in raag Bilaaval that begins with 





> Sant paye guru sat gur pure



Something may be off with the transliteration making this unsearhable, or words may be reversed. I will continue to look for you. This is a continual problem with transliterations because people invent them. Things go wrong.

Sometimes, however, a shabad given by another is not really a shabad but something that is part of the popular knowledge that builds over time, like a poem. Let's not give up. Another forum member may be able to help.


----------



## spnadmin (May 15, 2011)

Ok You have it here. The transliteration is wrong and the beauty of this shabad lost because of that. The prayer also was not complete. Enjoy

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilawal 5th Guru. 

ਸਾਂਤਿ ਪਾਈ ਗੁਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੇ ॥ 
Sāŉṯ pā▫ī gur saṯgur pūre. 
The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, has blessed me with peace. 

ਸੁਖ ਉਪਜੇ ਬਾਜੇ ਅਨਹਦ ਤੂਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥  
Sukẖ upje bāje anhaḏ ṯūre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Joy has welled up and the bugles of joy incessantly play. Pause. 

ਤਾਪ ਪਾਪ ਸੰਤਾਪ ਬਿਨਾਸੇ ॥  
Ŧāp pāp sanṯāp bināse. 
My sufferings, sins and afflictions are dispelled. 

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਸਭਿ ਨਾਸੇ ॥੧॥ 
Har simraṯ kilvikẖ sabẖ nāse. ||1|| 
Meditating on the Lord, all my vices have hastened away. 

ਅਨਦੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ 
Anaḏ karahu mil sunḏar nārī. 
Meeting together, O the beauteous brides, make ye merry, 

ਗੁਰਿ ਨਾਨਕਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਪੈਜ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥੨॥੩॥੨੧॥ 
Gur Nānak merī paij savārī. ||2||3||21|| 
Guru Nanak has saved my honour.

For forum members who have differences with the translation to English, this one is by Bhai Manmohan Singh. Please provide your personal understanding if you do not agree, rather than offer a global criticism. Thank you


----------



## Astroboy (May 15, 2011)

What a wonderful shabad. Thanks. I already feel at peace within.


----------



## spnadmin (May 15, 2011)

soniacheez ji

I was just wondering how you came to be told to recite this prayer? If it is not overly nosy of me to ask about it...who gave you the prayer to recite and what was the purpose of saying it?

Thanks


----------



## Admin (May 15, 2011)

it is intriguing how word *ਸਾਂਤਿ*  in actual shabad means peace and but in the shabad quoted by the sonicheez means SANT... This derives an entirely different meaning altogether.


----------



## cocosingh (May 15, 2011)

The correct Shabad is as follows:


This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaaval on Pannaa 806 

iblwvlu mhlw 5 ]
bilaaval mehalaa 5 ||
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehla:

sWiq pweI guir siqguir pUry ]
saa(n)th paaee gur sathigur poorae ||
The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, has blessed me with peace and tranquility.

suK aupjy bwjy Anhd qUry ]1] rhwau ]
sukh oupajae baajae anehadh thoorae ||1|| rehaao ||
Peace and joy have welled up, and the mystical trumpets of the unstruck sound current vibrate. ||1||Pause||

qwp pwp sMqwp ibnwsy ]
thaap paap sa(n)thaap binaasae ||
Sufferings, sins and afflictions have been dispelled.

hir ismrq iklivK siB nwsy ]1]
har simarath kilavikh sabh naasae ||1||
Remembering the Lord in meditation, all sinful mistakes have been erased. ||1||

Andu krhu imil suMdr nwrI ]
anadh karahu mil su(n)dhar naaree ||
Joining together, O beautiful soul-brides, celebrate and make merry.

guir nwnik myrI pYj svwrI ]2]3]21]
gur naanak maeree paij savaaree ||2||3||21||
Guru Nanak has saved my honor. ||2||3||21||

*This is exactly the same shabad as I posted previously. However the translation is by Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa. spnadmin* winkingmunda


----------



## Ishna (May 15, 2011)

Aman Singh ji, how does a tramslation difference like that come about?  How is a beginner to know what is correct and what is not?


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 16, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> Ok You have it here. The transliteration is wrong and the beauty of this shabad lost because of that. The prayer also was not complete. Enjoy
> 
> ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> Bilāval mėhlā 5.
> ...


I stand corrected for any errors and welcome other inputs.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 16, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji

I cannot thank you enough when you take the extra time to use the Professor Sahib Singh teeka to give a more precise interpretation. Somehow your efforts will find their reward. This is a very precious gift as far as I am concerned.


----------



## sonicheez (May 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for all  your help...it really means a lot to me

Basically, a respectable granthi has told me to read this shabd daily for the next 40 days 

I am now recovering from a long sickness and this shabd when recited daily should help me get some inner peace and get me walking properly again..


Thank you very much all, the granthi said it really fast and I could only manage to write down what I did..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2011)

Aman Singh said:


> it is intriguing how word *ਸਾਂਤਿ*  in actual shabad means peace and but in the shabad quoted by the sonicheez means SANT... This derives an entirely different meaning altogether.



imho..the word "Sant" was used by the poster..not by the translators. All of the translations are essentially similar becasue this is a shabad in TETH Punjabi..meaning simple straightforward Punjabi langauge. No room for error..

If I may make a guess...the "shabad" is given as a Mantra to be recited for "peace" but the type of peace we ordinary folks seek is ususally the superficial one..( Peace in the family...husband fighting with wife..father beating his wife...daughter in a wild relationship the famaily doesnt agree with and thus constant squabbling..saas-noohn problems,,property matters..etc etc..while the GURU is concerned wth REAL PEACE which is attained via UNION with HIM...which means the MANN..the MIND..settles down..is at PEACE with ITSELF and stops running around...chasing dreams !! So the Sant/Baba ji/Brahmgyani etc will tell you..Go home..recite this shabad..so many times in so and so position..etc etc..and your alcohic husband will stop drinking..your run away daughter will return home..your quarrelsome daughter in law will stop fighting with your wife..your drug abusing son will rehabilitate....blah blah blah.. I come across such daily...people in emotional distress looking for some straw to catch hold of.....and others freely giving out such straws....when they should be explaining the real message of GURBANI is in PRACTISING IT PRACTICALLY and not theoratically mumbling it so many times a day ..


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 16, 2011)

"Sonucheez: Basically, a respectable granthi has told me to read this shabd daily for the next 40 days - the granthi said it really fast and I could only manage to write down what I did.. " 

I am totally flabbergasted how “a respectable granthi” could gives out such a poor & incomplete information, in passing, without proper explanation / instructions and adequate time. It indicates how much he *cares & shares* about & with the respected Guru Ji's sangat in spiritual need! But then such a GRANTHI is only a mere READER of Guru Granth Sahib Ji, nothing more ! There lies the problem of connecting the Sangat with the Guru Shabad!


----------

